# Plant ID please



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

some kind of privet maybe?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Euonymus


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

manhatten euonymous. http://www.pssc.ttu.edu/techhort/PLANTID/euonymou/euonymus.htm


----------

